

Ask HN: Which managed VPS will you recommend? - anujkk

Need some recommendations for managed VPS hosting for someone who is n00b in linux administration.<p>Something like linode 512 but managed. 
Budget is less than $50/month.
======
jonafato
Linode is great. Even if you don't use them (you should), their docs are
definitely worth looking at, as they have tutorials on most of the setup and
config stuff you'll want to do.

~~~
anujkk
I personally use and like linode but this is for a friend who has no
experience with linux. He develops on WAMP and till date has been using shared
hosting. Linode library has good documentation but I doubt Linode is for
someone like him.

What he needs is better performance than shared hosting( specifically in terms
of handling high traffic) and ease of use.

Ideally, a preconfigured VPS with a control panel.

~~~
selectnull
<http://www.webfaction.com/> might be a good choice. I used it two years ago
for a while and was very satisfied with performance and their (custom) control
panel. Also, I remember they had very good docs and support staff that
actually knew what they were doing.

Highly recommended based on my two years old experience.

edit: It's not a VPS, but based on your description, you should check it out.

~~~
mbesto
Second this! I have a linode (use for OpenVPN) and a webfaction (personal
websites). The nice thing about webfaction is that its kind of a cross between
VPS and a shared hosting. You get shell access (i.e. you get to learn SSH on
Red Hat Linux) and makes spawning off as many websites as you want extremely
easy to do. Also, is probably the best place to host a django site, the
support is amazing.

Shameless plug: my webfaction affiliate link is in my profile.

------
subsection1h
RailsPlayground offers VPSs starting at $20 per month with optional management
service that costs $15 per month [1]. They offer VPS images that include
control panels: cPanel ($12 per month) or Virtualmin (free).

That said, you will need to familiarize yourself with the OS, control panel,
and the other software that's included in the VPS image that you use. With
this in mind, I think your time would be better spent learning how to set up a
server. One of the biggest regrets of my career is the time I wasted trying to
take shortcuts (e.g., using text editors other than Vim and Emacs).

[1] <http://railsplayground.com/plans-products/vps/>

------
olalonde
If you're noob in linux administration, look for a host who offers cPanel.

~~~
anujkk
Any specific recommendations?

~~~
olalonde
<http://iweb.com>

------
ksdsh
servint.com is pretty good.

